# tranlienianum



## Stone (Jun 20, 2012)

I wasn't sure where to put this question so I put it here. I just got myself a tranlienianum seedling. It has lightly mottled leaves. I was suspicious and called the vendor. He assured me it was a ''good'' clone of tran which he got from Taiwan growers. I'm not so sure about waiting 4 or 5 years to find out its something else!!! Has tran ever been known to have a mottled leaf?


----------



## Paphman910 (Jun 20, 2012)

I doubt that they have mottle leaves!

Paphman910


----------



## Paphman910 (Jun 20, 2012)

Please post a photo!

Paphman910


----------



## Stone (Jun 20, 2012)

Here you are. I have my doubts too!


----------



## Hien (Jun 20, 2012)

I look on the internet to see if I could find a tranlienianum with this leaf pattern so far only this one from Luu Lien has a pattern (maybe it is an alba)

http://www.slipperorchids.info/paphdatasheets/paphiopedilum/tranlienianum/index.html
http://www.slipperorchids.info/paph...Paphtranlienianum(fma)alboviride(topview).jpg
However your plant's mottle pattern seems strongly point to a few other species or hybrids with those species . The old leaves look passable for tranlienianum, but the new leaves look wrong. 
Perhaps Roth or other experts could explain this for us.


----------



## Stone (Jun 20, 2012)

Hien said:


> I look on the internet to see if I could find a tranlienianum with this leaf pattern so far only this one from Luu Lien has a pattern (maybe it is an alba)
> 
> http://www.slipperorchids.info/paphdatasheets/paphiopedilum/tranlienianum/index.html
> http://www.slipperorchids.info/paph...Paphtranlienianum(fma)alboviride(topview).jpg
> ...



Yes Hien, Looks more like barbata type to me.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jun 20, 2012)

Not a tran. Not a tran hybrid either....while the mottling isn't strong, it is too distinctive to be a hybrid between a barbata type and a green leafed type.


----------



## emydura (Jun 20, 2012)

My trans have no mottling at all. That is definately not a tran.


----------



## eggshells (Jun 20, 2012)

Hi Stone, I have been growing a compot and have a plant. There is no mottling at all. It is just plain green leaves.


----------



## Rick (Jun 20, 2012)

Leaves are also not that pointed normally. Should look just like a henryanum or barbigerum.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jun 20, 2012)

My guess is that the "tran" is probably an appletonianum/bullenianum type.


----------



## Stone (Jun 20, 2012)

Eric Muehlbauer said:


> My guess is that the "tran" is probably an appletonianum/bullenianum type.



Yes I think so too .....Oh well..


----------



## NYEric (Jun 20, 2012)

Guess you'll have to flower it,


----------



## ehanes7612 (Jun 21, 2012)

mine doesnt have any mottling


----------



## Pete (Jun 21, 2012)

maybe youll get something cool and it will be a good species, alas it will not be a tranlienianum


----------



## Justin (Jun 21, 2012)

agree. they should have plain dark-ish green leaves. this definitely looks like tran crossed to something else.


----------

